# Your Ultimate Reptile.



## reptililian (Jan 24, 2006)

With all the talk lately about how boring gtps are, I was wondering if people could have any NATIVE reptile they wanted, how many of us would actually get a gtp? And IF you could have any EXOTIC, what would it be? 

I'll kick-start it...

Native - a shingleback. The first (and only  ) time I held one of these I knew I was lost. Such a sweet, sleepy, lovely beastie. 

Exotic - the Welsh Green dragon out of "Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire". (I didn't say it had to be real... you can say you'd get a dinosaurus if you want!)

Your turn...


----------



## misky (Jan 24, 2006)

Native: Absolute top is a Perentie

Exotic: A marine iguana and a komodo dragon


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 24, 2006)

Native.....albino olive or file snake, maybe a pignose turt too  

Exotic......green iggy, tortoise


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

soooooo many,
native- lacie, death adder, WA stumpies
exotic- anything- iguana, indonesian bluetongue, chameleon gecko (I think thats what it is).
marine iguana would be sweet except vertially impossible to keep.
Good idea reptililian this thread will should do well


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually the dinosaur option sounds good :shock: we've all seen jurassic park :lol: 
I like file snakes also, and a big fat iggy wouldn't go astray (if my T-rex didn't eat it :wink: )


----------



## reptililian (Jan 24, 2006)

I actually had you in mind when I began it, Jordo, seeing as you're so bored you've resorted to housework!! ;-) Can't wait to see what sort of stuff people would like. By the way, what is a marine iguana?? Sounds cool! Is it like some sort of swimming lizard-fish?

PS, when you start uni be prepared for sudden and irresistable desire to do housework whenever you are avoiding a particularly nasty assignment. For some reason, I could never study effectively unless the cutlery drawer was spotless!!!


----------



## Kingii (Jan 24, 2006)

Native: page 45 Reptiles Aust. Vol 2 Issue 3

Exotic: Reptilmania 28:08--33:37 

Gotta keep it between us freaks!!


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

Reptililian, thanks for thinking of me :lol: 
Marine iguana is an iguana native to the Galapogas Islands that lives on sea grass or seaweed 8)


----------



## reptililian (Jan 24, 2006)

ANYTHING from the Galapogas is uber-cool! 

Kingii, bit of help? I'm a freak too! ;-)


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

kingii, what about the golden tiger in that Reptiles Aust. thats another fav. of mine, or a rough scaled python 8)


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 24, 2006)

Native: Rainbow/Water Python 







Any? Probably the same 






Anything other than Rainbow Python? Um...

um...

Perhaps a Gaboon Viper or Canebrake Rattlesnake.


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

nice pics Sdaji, how did they get there name again? :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 24, 2006)

Any chance to post a pic of your water pythons, hey Sdaji? Don't worry, I'll take any chance I can get to look at them! They are beautiful!


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 24, 2006)

jordo said:


> nice pics Sdaji, how did they get there name again? :lol:



I think it was something to do with a pigeon and a mule.


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> jordo said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics Sdaji, how did they get there name again? :lol:
> ...


Its all clear now!!! :lol:


----------



## Corgan (Jan 24, 2006)

Native- Woma or GTP
Exotic- Green Iguana or piebald royal python or a tiger retic


----------



## Corgan (Jan 24, 2006)

wouldnt mind these either


----------



## misky (Jan 24, 2006)

jordo said:


> marine iguana would be sweet except vertially impossible to keep.



If Lily can have a Welsh Green Dragon and Jordo can have a dinosaur surely having the Galapogas Islands in my back yard for my Marine iguana is not to big an ask :lol:

Interesting Marine Iggy Fact (for anyone interested):

When food is unavailable to the Marine Iguana instead of becoming thinner they become shorter and will grow longer again when food becomes plentifull.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Lily, I know I told you once that I can comprehend posts but I am a bit confused by this one. Did you mean that I could have any native herp but only 1 type. If so that would be Frilled Neck Lizards. I only asked this because you are pining for a shingleback & I am just guessing that you could probably manage that already.

However, if I could have any native herp to add to my existing collection it would be one of those recently discovered 1 metre long crocodiles.

And as for exotics. Fijian Green Iguana.


----------



## NativeScales (Jan 24, 2006)

Native- GTP
Exotic- Black Mamba (crazy I know)


----------



## reptililian (Jan 24, 2006)

> When food is unavailable to the Marine Iguana instead of becoming thinner they become shorter and will grow longer again when food becomes plentifull.


Neat trick! I'm gonna try eating more to see if I get taller!

And Pete, sadly I cannot have a shingleback at the present time. Doesn't really seem like too much to ask, hey! Hopefully one day soon


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

> When food is unavailable to the Marine Iguana instead of becoming thinner they become shorter and will grow longer again when food becomes plentifull.


 :roll: Maybe they need to stay fat so predators can't swallow them? (just a thought)
retililian - May have some baby shinglebacks this season, if not I'll probably sell the adults.


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

Heres a pic of the female, do you think shes gravid?


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 24, 2006)

Native - I probably would get a GTP or an albino olive.

Exotic - Komodo dragon and Boa


----------



## castellano (Jan 24, 2006)

*My Ultimate Reptile*

Hi all
My native would be shingleback or a central bluie.

My exotic would be green iguanna.

i wouldn't mind a jaguar carpet python, and a T rex and a pack or raptors  

cheers


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

> pack or raptors


who's ur enemy :wink:


----------



## nervous (Jan 24, 2006)

hi all 

native= GTP
exotic= african rock python, burmese python, recticulated python, ball python,
jaguar python, green anaconda, basically any python species and any boa species lol
ust love' em

cheer
ben..........


----------



## nervous (Jan 24, 2006)

ooo i would also like to add if i had xperience with venmous spcies i would 
prolly have all of the pitt-viper family e.g eyelash viper, gaboon's, rattlers, etc etc 
amazing looking animals absolutly gorgous
cheers
ben........


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Jan 24, 2006)

native : pilbara rock monitor

exotic : nile monitor


----------



## Skorpious (Jan 24, 2006)

Native : Albino Darwin or despite the fact normal BHPs don't do much for me (their nice but i don't think they are x2 as good as a nice carpet) something like Bumblebee would be awesome!
Exotic : Blood Python


----------



## misky (Jan 24, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Neat trick! I'm gonna try eating more to see if I get taller!



I'm 6'1 and I hate being so tall... maybe I should stop eating and see if I get shorter


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm 6'3. Like Misky I think being tall is overated.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jan 24, 2006)

native-albino darwin, GTP,rough scale python....but i would be happy with a male md n a female coastal

exotic-i would have to go green anconda and maybe a yellow too, oh yeh tiger n jag coastals


----------



## Reptilia (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmm...

Native: Boyd's Forest Dragon, Green tree Python, Black and White Jungle, Chameleon Dragon, Mangrove Monitor.

Exotic: Veiled chameleon, Green Mamba, Boomslang, Green Basilisk, Emerald Monitor.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 24, 2006)

Native : Moloch Horridus

Exotic : Arrowana, (you didn't say it had to be a reptile either).


----------



## instar (Jan 25, 2006)

Absolutely any land tortise but in particular sulcata or a galapogas sp. 
The insectivorous smooth green snake of america.
Any reptile i liked and knew how to care for despite laws or prices  ~Dream on :lol: 
my first monitor ~yet to get
A filey (arafura) ~ been 'gonna get' for 3 yrs 

Ps Nice fish Phil.

http://web.singnet.com.sg/~deswong/

PPS How the bloody hell on earth could you possibley keep a marine iguana without a commercial size, aka marine world quality, setup?  They are an awesome Rugged lizard though in their own enviroment


----------



## kahn_10 (Jan 25, 2006)

hey i would have 

native- saltwater crocodile 

exotic- nile crocodile


----------



## Linus (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree with afro. I'd love a moloch.

If i had the expertise and knowledge I'd also like to have a coastal taipan.

Exotics? Chameleon for sure.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 25, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> (you didn't say it had to be a reptile either).



OK then, Native: My Children

Exotic: Sandra Bullock (is she related to Pugsly?)


----------



## pugsly (Jan 25, 2006)

LOL mmm unfortunately no relation mate.. If she was I'd hook ya up.

Native - Boyds (Coming soon!)

Exotic - Eyelash Viper, or Gaboon Viper


----------



## AdamR (Jan 25, 2006)

If i could have any with the skill to keep them.

Native: A bright blue phased green tree snake, or maybe an inland taipan

Exotic: I dont think i could go past a cobra especially Naja naja or a chameleon


----------



## Retic (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm 6'4" and love it :lol: 

As far as reptiles go
Native : Oenpellis Python
Exotic : Just about any land tortoise, chameleon, Green Iguana and of course a true Red tailed Boa.



jordo said:


> I'm 6'3. Like Misky I think being tall is overated.


----------



## JeffHardy (Jan 25, 2006)

Reptilian said


> Exotic - the Welsh Green dragon out of "Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire". (I didn't say it had to be real... you can say you'd get a dinosaurus if you want!)



I would personally go for a non-reptile pet - give me a Hippogriff. Not only would it be a great affectionate pet, it would be a great guard dog (tho its actually like a cross between an eagle and a horse) and *it would beat the bloody city traffic getting to work.* :lol:


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jan 25, 2006)

hmmm this is a hard one...
Native: umm moloch, boyds, frilly, angle headed dragon or pig nosed turt
exotic: a pair of tuatata (sphenodn punctatus)..... any thing from the galapagos islands.... any kind of iguana or chameleon...


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 25, 2006)

MMMM yeah, I think for myself i'll have

Native. Varanus prasinus (Emerald tree monitor) ( apparantly in Australian territory)
Exotic. New Caledonian giant gecko. One of the best lizards i have ever seen, held, and been bitten by!!!! ( they hurt!!!)

Cheers Rossco. 8)


----------



## reptililian (Jan 26, 2006)

> I would personally go for a non-reptile pet - give me a Hippogriff. Not only would it be a great affectionate pet, it would be a great guard dog (tho its actually like a cross between an eagle and a horse) and it would beat the bloody city traffic getting to work.


I'd love a Hippogriff! Buckbeak was such a sweetie! They look so regal when they bow. Why do all the best beasties have to be imaginary? Like unicorns and gtps.


----------



## splitty (Jan 26, 2006)

Native - Yowie

Exotic - Griffin

:lol:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you think a hippogriff and a griffin would be friends? Cos they've got the same heads I doubt they'd try to eat eachother, but not sure if they'd want to hang out and fly around together and stuff.


----------



## splitty (Jan 26, 2006)

And if they were to become friends and mate, what would their offspring be ? Hybrids or perhaps intergrades. :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it all depends on whether or not they were wild or captive griffins and hippogriffs. And it appears to make a difference if they come from the Port Macquarie region. Obviously it also has some bearing if there was a full moon when mating occured. And if the female's mother's mother came from north or south of somewhere.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 26, 2006)

It would be something from the lists below

Native= GTP's or high yellow diamonds or hypo bredli's, knobtails, the list goes on and on etc !!
Non-native= Fiji bandeds, Uroplatus phantasticus, or ebenaui, or fimbiratus, or jacksons chameleon's again.


----------

